# Hello from Michigan



## Timid Wild One (Dec 3, 2012)

Posting my intro here as instructed 

I live in metro Detroit and own a 2001 palomino paint gelding named Hunk. We used to show heavily on the open circuit, but haven't shown in a few years. Life has gotten a little busy, but I'm happy just to ride when I can and spend time at the barn. I competed in western and huntseat events, though I have gotten lazy and usually just ride western these days.

I've actually been nursing Hunk back to soundness, so I haven't ridden in over a month now. He contracted a Potomac-like illness, which triggered laminitis that lingers today. I actually found this forum while searching for Softride boots, so if anyone happens to read this and is selling some size 6 boots, please PM me! Any other laminitis-related advice is also welcome. He's currently on isox and wearing some loaned Softrides that are a tad too large. We're past the inflammatory stage and just waiting for the healing at this point. I'll consider myself lucky if he is sound within 6 months.

So anyway, enough about me. I'll surf around and see what's up!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

got the Michigan shore to shore on my bucket list. Five day ride across the state from Lake Huron to Lake Michigan, soon as I get a horse I trust to make it.


----------



## Timid Wild One (Dec 3, 2012)

That would be a heck of a ride! Definitely start on the Huron side and head to Michigan. If you start on the west coast, you might not want to leave! hehe


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Please share some pics of Hunk with us, I love pallys especially pally paints!


----------



## Timid Wild One (Dec 3, 2012)

Here are a few favorites of my guy 





































Hope the pic sizes are ok. I'll shrink if not.


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

Hello from a fellow Michigander! Your horse is quite a looker


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi! Your horse is very handsome. Good luck in his recovery.

I'm from the opposite side of the state. I'm just south of Kalamazoo in a city called Schoolcraft.

Joe, That ride sounds amazing! I'll have to look into it!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Good luck with Hunk's recovery, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

The MI shore to shore is a managed AERC ride, I got the impression it is east to west , but have to look it up again. Would be one heck of a week though.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Lovely horse-hope the recovery goes well & you find the right size boots for him.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome! Pretty palomino! Michigan Trail Riders is the organization to contact about the shore to shore. They have a ten day one way either east to west or west to east. They also have a double cross, and a north south spur. MTRA.org. I did the shore to shore west to east. It was a blast but also a lot of work.

AERC.....do they ride the mtra trails?


----------



## BuckedUp (Dec 11, 2012)

I lived in Michigan for a brief period. Chelsea/Ann Arbor area.


----------



## ilikehorses2 (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome!!! Hope you like it here!


----------

